
After Mass Shootings, Action on Gun Legislation Soars at State Level - evo_9
http://www.npr.org/2016/07/12/485726439/mass-shootings-influence-spike-in-gun-related-laws-at-state-level
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
What I find interesting is the isomorphisms between gun control and
encryption.

Consider these statements:

Normal people don't need military grade (encryption/guns).

If we ban (encrpytion/guns) the real criminals will still use
(encryption/guns).

Look into the eyes of a family member of a victim of (terrorism/shooting) and
tell them why you don't support banning (encrpytion/guns) that made this
attack possible.

With (open source/3D printing) banning (encrpytion/guns) is impractical anyway

(Encryption algorithms/guns) don't (enable terrorism / kill people) people do.

We need (encryption/guns) as a defense against government tyranny.

Only paranoid people really care about (encryption/guns).

~~~
MaysonL
The isomorphism breaks down at: encryption isn't a deadly weapon.

~~~
RcouF1uZ4gsC
Remember the 9/11 was perpetrated without guns as was the Oklahoma City
bombing.

For a group to be able to coordinate and plan in a clandestine manner is
probably a much greater tactical advantage than any actual weapon. So just as
a gun can enable killing people more efficiently, so can encryption.

------
mindslight
So um, if all of these bills have been passed, then why hasn't the problem
been solved? I guess one more is needed to do the trick.

We're trapped in the death spiral of late stage democracy.

